# Happy Birthday, Cooking Goddess!



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy birthday Cooking Goddess


Josie


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday CG!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday, CG!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2017)

Happiest of birthdays to you, my friend!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy birthday. Hope it's a great one!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey there, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks, everyone! It was wonderful! Himself brought me tea in bed, made pancakes for us for breakfast, took me for a ride and a little boutique shopping, and then a great dinner out at a little cafe.  Then I woke up from my dream! 

Actually, truthfully, we did a TJ's run for my birthday cookies (chocolate chip dunkin' sticks with the chocolate coat on the flat back  ). Then it was cook's day off. We went to Ruby Tuesday's for my free Birthday Burger (with salad bar instead of french fries) and a Guinness to wash it down. Not a bad day at all.



GotGarlic said:


> Happiest of birthdays to you, my friend!


Best! Cake! Evah!  Thanks, *GG*.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2017)

Hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2017)

How the heck did I miss you're birthday!! Glad you had a good day but more importantly, I hope *this *is the year you finally get back home. Huggs......


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> How the heck did I miss you're birthday!! Glad you had a good day but more importantly, I hope *this *is the year you finally get back home. Huggs......


My good friend taught me to celebrate birthday week, so no one has to feel bad about missing the exact day  So you're right on time!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2017)

That's right, *GG*, Birthday Week it is! 

Thanks for the birthday wishes *Merlot* and *Kayelle*. *K*, I sure do hope this next 12 months sees a "For Sale" sign sprout in our yard. But first i have to quit my internet addicition.  No DC?  *gasp*


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh no! I missed your birthday. Have a wonderful birthday week.


----------

